# Complete Pressurized CO2 System Review



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

I forgot to mention. I have a 20G tank and maybe I just need a mini pressurized CO2 system such as Fluval 88?

Any suggestions and recommendation?

I'm completly new to this CO2 thing and I'm currently running the yeast & sugar method for my tank. But my Catalina T5 fixture is coming soon and I'm sure I will need a CO2 system that can produce more and stable CO2 level for my tank.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

What's your budget? I'd push you towards GLA's CO2 regulators / accessories.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

32Bit_Fish said:


> I forgot to mention. I have a 20G tank and maybe I just need a mini pressurized CO2 system such as Fluval 88?
> 
> Any suggestions and recommendation?


Unless you are independently wealthy, I personally would not use any non-refillable co2 system.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

You can get the Chinese co2 reusable canisters for 7$ each on the bay, 95g


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

I called one of the welding supply companies in my neighborhood. Here is their price for CO2 cylinders.

5 lb aluminum cylinder - $125 - refill is $19
10 lb steel cylinder - $175 - refill is $22

I read somewhere online that someone spent about $100 on a complete pressurized CO2 system. That article probably was written 10 yrs ago. there is no way I can put together a decent quality pressurized CO2 system for $100 nowadays.

What do u guys think about AquaTek regulator?

I see people posted very good feedback on GLA regulator, But they are pricey.

My budget is within $200 for a complete set pressurized CO2 system.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

You can get a 5lb on eBAY for 73.93 (yours, you own it) 

Water-testers has a Mil Reg for 86$ with free co2 tubing, OR there is someone selling on the the SnS for $86 as well.

You will need a drop checker eBAY 8$
4dkh eBAY or SnS here

Now I know Mil reg isnt the BEST (I use it and have not had any probs for 3 years) Later on save up some money and get a better one.

So the reg and cylinder will eat up the 200$


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Also FIND your local fire extinguisher company, they prob refil co2. Mine is 14.75 here in Memphis.


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

Do local welding or fire extinguisher refill my cylinder at the spot or they replace my empty cylinder with one that full of CO2?

How does that work if I bring my own cylinder? For example, if they give me an used cylinder and in exchange my brand new cylinder. I definitely do not want to do that.


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just got a complete system on the big auction site about 2 weeks ago for $175 shipped. It included a 5# Co2 tank, Milwuakee regulator w/solenoid and bubble counter, Milwaukee SMS122 pH controller w/probe, and about 10 feet of black Co2 tubing. I then built me own Co2 reactor for about $25. So for $200 I have basically the same system that Foster and Smith is selling, but for less than half the cost. 

If you are patient and look around you can often put a system together for a reasonable cost. Craigslist, at least near me, is a good place to look as well. I can get a good regulator for about $35 there, and I have seen MANY Co2 tanks for sale on there as well for much less than retailers. Even if they need a new hydro test, it is still cheaper. Also, since I swap my canisters, it doesn't matter to me that some of the ones you find on Craigslist are UGLY.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

32Bit_Fish said:


> Do local welding or fire extinguisher refill my cylinder at the spot or they replace my empty cylinder with one that full of CO2?
> 
> How does that work if I bring my own cylinder? For example, if they give me an used cylinder and in exchange my brand new cylinder. I definitely do not want to do that.


It varies from place to place. Here in Wichita, I can get my 5lb. tank filled while I wait at a local fire equipment company for $10. But all the welding shops I have called, only do exchanges.


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

32Bit_Fish said:


> Do local welding or fire extinguisher refill my cylinder at the spot or they replace my empty cylinder with one that full of CO2?
> 
> How does that work if I bring my own cylinder? For example, if they give me an used cylinder and in exchange my brand new cylinder. I definitely do not want to do that.


The place where I get my refills will do a 20# tank exchange for $25, however if I want them to FILL my 20# tank it costs $3/pound or $60.


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

I was looking around on Ebay. None of the cylinder listed as newly pressure tested even the new ones. I thought the seller supposed to include that important piece of information in their listing.

Where do u get your cylinder pressure tested? And how much to test it?


----------



## lpsouth1978 (Jun 22, 2012)

My home brew shop does it as should most other places that fill the tanks. It costs $15 at the home brew shop.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

I've bought a few co2 tanks that needed testing for real cheap off of craiglist. Found a 10lb for $15 a couple years ago. All I did was swap it out at gaspro for $30 filled. Then when ever I needed a refill, I just went to a fire extinguisher place and got it filled for $20.


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there safety concerns with handling these CO2 cylinders? My tank is in my bedroom.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Be it in any location, never let a pressurized tank fall over and hit its top, and make sure its not leaking from anywhere.


----------



## hamato (Jun 7, 2008)

Cheapest I found for a new 10lb tank was aquariumplants.com at $78.
I also considered Beverage Elements @ $67 but shipping put the cost above AP.com

Either way make sure you find a local business that will do the refill before you buy, as mentioned a lot of welding shops will only do swaps with their rusty old tanks which you don't want if it's in your room. I got a used regulator & fabco needle valve from a forums user here for $80 and bought the rest direct from clippard. Total cost was a over $200 after shipping etc but I'm very satisfied with the equipment.


----------



## bucilini (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is a 5# cylinder at amazon.com for 55 bucks http://goo.gl/8SHjJ and local welding shop charges 10 bucks to fill it.


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

Bluek24a4 said:


> Be it in any location, never let a pressurized tank fall over and hit its top, and make sure its not leaking from anywhere.


What if I accidentally dropped it on the ground? What could happen? I'm assuming it's not as dangerous as the O2 cylinders, right? I dont want to have a bomb in my room and I wont be able to sleep at night.

Can I lay it down on its side while I transport it in a car? 

I'm a completely noob in this, so I had to ask and know about all possible safety concerns before I get one.

Do I need to use soap water to check the valve all the time? I dont know how to make sure it's not leaking using any other methods. I dont want to see CO2 poisoning in my room. :icon_sad:


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

32Bit_Fish said:


> I was looking around on Ebay. None of the cylinder listed as newly pressure tested even the new ones. I thought the seller supposed to include that important piece of information in their listing.
> 
> Where do u get your cylinder pressure tested? And how much to test it?


 
You looked in the wrong place then... here is the person I buy from, obviously I cant link it but here is the txt

*Brand NEW 5 lb. CO2 aluminum cylinder *

*with NEW 320 valve !!*

Proud to say,* American* *made* cylinder !!
*This cylinder manufactured date is 2/12 !!*
*This is important because you do not want a cylinder that you have to turn around and get hydrotested. This tank does not need hydrotested for 5 yrs.!!*​


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

32Bit_Fish said:


> What if I accidentally dropped it on the ground? What could happen?


If dropped correctly it might shoot off like a rocket, Don't drop it.



32Bit_Fish said:


> Can I lay it down on its side while I transport it in a car?


yes, just make sure you never transport it with the regulator attached.




32Bit_Fish said:


> Do I need to use soap water to check the valve all the time? I dont know how to make sure it's not leaking using any other methods. I dont want to see CO2 poisoning in my room.


Just make sure all the fitting are tight and secure and you will never have a problem..I think there is enough air in your room to counter a 5lb cylinder of Co2.


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

JasonG75 said:


> If dropped correctly it might shoot off like a rocket, Don't drop it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the information. The CO2 cylinder will not explore from sudden impact of the cylinder or store in a exreme temperature like inside of a car that has been in the hot sun in the summer?


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

32Bit_Fish said:


> Thanks so much for the information. The CO2 cylinder will not explore from sudden impact of the cylinder or store in a exreme temperature like inside of a car that has been in the hot sun in the summer?


"Sudden impact" leaves a lot of room for interpretation. Storing a newly refilled cylinder in a car in the sun, could very likely result gas being vented. I wouldn't want to handle a tank that hot.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

32Bit_Fish said:


> Thanks so much for the information. The CO2 cylinder will not explore from sudden impact of the cylinder or store in a exreme temperature like inside of a car that has been in the hot sun in the summer?


 
yes for sure 

There should be common sense, in ALL aspects of life.


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

What do you guys think about complete CO2 system at GreenLeaf.com?

Also how do I check the CO2 level in my tank?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

32Bit_Fish said:


> What do you guys think about complete CO2 system at GreenLeaf.com?
> 
> Also how do I check the CO2 level in my tank?


I don't think anyone will have anything bad to say about gla. A bit pricey but quality and service are there.

Get yourself a drop checker WITH 4dkh reagent. A dc will tell you the approximate range for your co2 levels. The reagent that most dc's come with is only part of the solution to make your dc work.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

32Bit_Fish said:


> I called one of the welding supply companies in my neighborhood. Here is their price for CO2 cylinders.
> 
> 5 lb aluminum cylinder - $125 - refill is $19
> 10 lb steel cylinder - $175 - refill is $22.



Beveragefactory.com has sales on their CO2 tanks. you can get $63++ shipped for 5 lbs. CHeck out from their amazon store also. If you live in CA they will charge state tax. Their Amazon store doesnt add tax.


----------



## 32Bit_Fish (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah, Im still looking around and hoping to get a really nice deal on the system. I think $63+shipping for a 5 lb tank is what most people charge. I'm not a DIY type of guy, so probably go with a complete system instead.


----------

